# Outlook Express me fait des misères!



## lalibellule003 (22 Mars 2006)

Coucou! 
Me revoilà avec une autre question. Y a t-il un(e) pro d'Outlook Express parmi vous?
Récemment j'ai téléchargé la version 5.06 alors que j'étais en 5.02 (je ne vois aucune différences mais bon...!) et lorsque j'ai ouvert mon "nouveau" outlook express5.06, tout mes contacts avaient disparus ainsi que mes mails envoyés et reçus, mes dossiers, enfin TOUT quoi.
Alors j'ai eu beau faire "importer" et ensuite choisir le fichier dans lequel tout y est, mais ça ne marche pas, il ne se passe rien. J'ai redémarré avec la version précédente mais elle apparait aussi vide. J'ai été sur le forum d'Outllok express mais pour l'instant je n'ai pas de réponses qui fasse avancer le schmilblick , à croire que là-bas ils sont tous sur PC......?
Alors si quelqu'un ici peut me venir en aide ce serait extra 
 
Lalibellule


----------



## takamaka (22 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!
> Me revoilà avec une autre question.


 
Ma petite "libellule", je t'aurais bien aidé mais alors là, Outlook Express, c'est pour moi une grande inconnue... 

Mais y'a des cracks sur Macgé, aie confiance...


----------



## Invité (22 Mars 2006)

T'as regardée dans "documents" "Données utilisateurs Microsoft" "Utilisateurs Outlook"  ce qu'il y a ?


----------



## grig (23 Mars 2006)

si tu ne retrouves rien, profites en pour passer sur netscape, il y a le mail inclus, et c'est le browser qui marche le moins mal sous classic


----------



## lalibellule003 (23 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite "libellule", je t'aurais bien aidé mais alors là, Outlook Express, c'est pour moi une grande inconnue...
> 
> Mais y'a des cracks sur Macgé, aie confiance...



Coucou Takamaka
 
Tant pis si tu connais pas Outlook, parcontre j'ai une question concernant mon iMac, depuis qu'il est en OS9.2.2 , il met du temps avant de s'ouvrir , après qu'il y ait "bienvenu sur MacOS9.2" il y a en bas des petites icônes qui s'affichent les unes après les autres tu sais, et ben c'est LÀ que ça met du temps à s'afficher et qu'en plus ça fait un p'tit bruit comme un crépitement....bizarre:afraid:  j'espère qu'il va pas me lacher le pèpère..?!?!
Tu sais de quoi il s'agit?
Merci @+
Lalibellule


----------



## lalibellule003 (23 Mars 2006)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> T'as regardée dans "documents" "Données utilisateurs Microsoft" "Utilisateurs Outlook"  ce qu'il y a ?




Merci de m'avoir répondu, mais d'où je dois ouvrir "documents"? en étant sur Outlook ou dans "Applications MacOS9"? j'ai cherché partout, je n'ai rien trouvé.


----------



## lalibellule003 (23 Mars 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> si tu ne retrouves rien, profites en pour passer sur netscape, il y a le mail inclus, et c'est le browser qui marche le moins mal sous classic




Ok, en cas c'est ce que je ferais. Merci du tuyau


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Takamaka


  



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> il met du temps avant de s'ouvrir


ben c'est pas Tiger ! Alors forcément...



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait un p'tit bruit comme un crépitement...


par contre, j'ai pas le souvenir d'un crépitement.  

juste le disque qui travaille tout au plus...


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2006)

lalibellule est de retour, tiens il va faire beau !

perso si tu peux je passerais en system 10.3.9 avec mail et safari.
pour outlook la version 5.02 est la bonne et pour explorer la 5. Regarde sur le site en tapant a google explorer.
En réinstallant une nouvelle version normalement tu devrais récupérer tes favoris.
pour les autres dossiers fais une recherchavec scherlock tu risques d'en trouver


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2006)

Applications/Outlook express dossiers/outlook express temp ou/utilisateurs outlook

pour tes icônes du bas (icônes d'extensions...) c'est normal.
Par contre sous 9 tu peux reconstruire le bureau régulièrement, vider ton cache internet (cache waf je crois).
J'ai de la mémoire de G3 à revendre (pc 133) si c'est compatible avec ton ordi.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'avoir répondu, mais d'où je dois ouvrir "documents"? en étant sur Outlook ou dans "Applications MacOS9"? j'ai cherché partout, je n'ai rien trouvé.


Normalement tu as à la racine de ton disque dur un dossier nommé "documents" et dedans 
"Données utilisateurs Microsoft" et que trouves-tu dans celui-là?


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2006)

tu lui parles il repond pas la libellule s'est cassé à tire d'ailes 

un pape est mort, un autre est appelé araignée, araignée! quel drôle de nom pour un pape.
pourquoi pas l'appeler lbellule ou papillon?


----------



## takamaka (23 Mars 2006)

lappartien a dit:
			
		

> tu lui parles il repond pas la libellule s'est cassé à tire d'ailes [/QUOTE=lappartien]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est pas Tiger ! Alors forcément...
> 
> 
> par contre, j'ai pas le souvenir d'un crépitement.
> ...



A mon avis, ce "crépitement" est le bruit du disque dur qui travaille. Et j'ajoute sur mon mon ancien iMac sous OS 9.2.2, le démarrage était très long (alors qu'avec l'actuel, j'ai à peine le temps de dire "ouf !" que je suis déjà sur le bureau ). Donc rien de grave a priori.


----------



## lalibellule003 (25 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, ce "crépitement" est le bruit du disque dur qui travaille. Et j'ajoute sur mon mon ancien iMac sous OS 9.2.2, le démarrage était très long (alors qu'avec l'actuel, j'ai à peine le temps de dire "ouf !" que je suis déjà sur le bureau ). Donc rien de grave a priori.




Ok, cool, merci ça me rassure!


----------



## lalibellule003 (25 Mars 2006)

lappartien a dit:
			
		

> tu lui parles il repond pas la libellule s'est cassé à tire d'ailes
> 
> un pape est mort, un autre est appelé araignée, araignée! quel drôle de nom pour un pape.
> pourquoi pas l'appeler lbellule ou papillon?




Mais Lalibellule n'est pas toujours là...elle s'envole deçi delà.....un p'tit tour et puis s'en va...!   

Pour ce qui est de la" mémoire G3" que tu vends, je n'ai aucune idée si c'est compatible avec mon iMac ou pas... alors pour l'instant je n'y songe pas, merci.
Pour mes dossiers perdus dans Outlook, j'ai déjà fait des recherches avec Sherlock, ça m'indique où c'est mais impossible ensuite de les importer et même si je clique dessus, ça m'ouvre une page d'envoi de courrier d'un Outlook" tout vierge" comme si j'allais envoyer un mail avec en pièce-jointe le nom du fichier recherché; bref, j'ai pas l'impression d'être claire là, mais ça ne l'est tellement pas pour moi!!!......


----------



## takamaka (25 Mars 2006)

"Ok, cool, merci ça me rassure!"

Bon ca c'est fait !


----------



## lalibellule003 (25 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> "Ok, cool, merci ça me rassure!"
> 
> Bon ca c'est fait !




 Takamaka,

Dis moi, si je voulais passer en OSX, est ce que je peux avoir Tiger ou juste Panther? 
Et comment faire une mise à jour du firmware d'abord?
Mais avant tout, est ce qu'il faut que j'achète le cd (mon iMac  ne peux pas lire les dvd)? 
ou est ce que je peux le télécharger (légallement???) ? 
Et puis il faudrait sans doute que je rajoute de la mémoire non?
Actuellement,voici ce que j'ai dans le menu"Pomme" pour "mémoire":
Mémoire cache (c'est quoi ça?): "par défaut" et la taille actuelle est:8160Ko.
Mémoire virtuelle "activée", disponible sur disque: 2694Mo, méoire intégrée disponible 320Mo, puis y'a inscrit 340Mo.
Disuqe virtuel "désactivé".....le laisser tel quel? 
Merci, @+


----------



## takamaka (25 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Takamaka



 lalibellule003



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Dis moi, si je voulais passer en OSX, est ce que je peux avoir Tiger ou juste Panther?



Ben dans un premier temps, il serait utile que tu nous précises les spécifications de ta machine car même si je suppose que tu as un iMac sans lecteur de DVD, il nous faut le maximum d'infos ! 
Mais pour l'heure et si tu es douée en anglais, tu peux déjà lire ca

Après pour ce qui est de l'installation de OSX (àp. de OS 9), lis ceci. 

Je te conseille également de doper ta vénérable machine avec l'ajout ou le remplacement des modules mémoire (upgrade) car OSX nécessite au moins 128MO. Alors si tu as des applications gourmandes&#8230;



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Et comment faire une mise à jour du firmware d'abord?


Quel Mac ? Réponds déjà à cette question...  On verra le firmware après... surtout qu'il ne faut pas se louper je crois...



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Mais avant tout, est ce qu'il faut que j'achète le cd (mon iMac  ne peux pas lire les dvd)?


 Ben oui c'est mieux ! Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur dans les occasions...



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que je peux le télécharger (légallement???) ?


Ben les màj oui !

Tiger est maintenant livré sur DVD, je ne sais pas s'il existe sous d'autres formats (disquettes    )...


----------



## lalibellule003 (25 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> lalibellule003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour info: j'ai un iMac DV (janvier2001): G3. 500Mhz "Flower Power".
Je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour le passer en OSX ...ça me semble compliqué.
Merci


----------



## grig (25 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info: j'ai un iMac DV (janvier2001): G3. 500Mhz "Flower Power".
> Je crois que je vais attendre un peu pour le passer en OSX ...ça me semble compliqué.
> Merci


Dans la mesure où tu ne connais pas grand chose à Os 9, pourquoi attendre ? Os X est aussi simple et plus facile à configurer qu'Os 9, et puis tu trouveras plus d'aide en Os X, car les utilisateurs de classic sont de plus en plus rare, moi, par exemple, je ne m'en sers que pour regarder des DVD, utiliser ma Webcam Philips (pas de drivers Os X) et jouer à mes anciens jeux, ça fait un mois que je suis passé à Os X pour des raisons de Navigateur: Explorer et netscape gèrent de plus en plus mal l'internet, la machine java Apple Os 9 est complètement obsolète, J'en avait marre de recevoir des messages Java.
Alors pourquoi attendre ? ce que tu apprends sur Os 9 ne te servira à rien sur OS X, autrement dit, ça te fait le double de choses à apprendre...
A ta place, je commencerais par installer Panther, tu verras, tu seras étonné de voir comme c'est simple et logique. Ca semble plus simple que Classic (tu verras à ton premier conflit d'extensions sur Os 9)


----------



## lalibellule003 (25 Mars 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Dans la mesure où tu ne connais pas grand chose à Os 9, pourquoi attendre ? Os X est aussi simple et plus facile à configurer qu'Os 9, et puis tu trouveras plus d'aide en Os X, car les utilisateurs de classic sont de plus en plus rare, moi, par exemple, je ne m'en sers que pour regarder des DVD, utiliser ma Webcam Philips (pas de drivers Os X) et jouer à mes anciens jeux, ça fait un mois que je suis passé à Os X pour des raisons de Navigateur: Explorer et netscape gèrent de plus en plus mal l'internet, la machine java Apple Os 9 est complètement obsolète, J'en avait marre de recevoir des messages Java.
> Alors pourquoi attendre ? ce que tu apprends sur Os 9 ne te servira à rien sur OS X, autrement dit, ça te fait le double de choses à apprendre...
> A ta place, je commencerais par installer Panther, tu verras, tu seras étonné de voir comme c'est simple et logique. Ca semble plus simple que Classic (tu verras à ton premier conflit d'extensions sur Os 9)




C'est quoi au juste un "conflit d'extensions"?
Et pour le passer en OS X  il faut que j'installe d'abord Panther avant Tiger? je fais comment pour ça? Ça se télécharge ou je dois acheter le cd? et aussi de combien de mémoire supplémentaire ai-je besoin? Merci et @+


----------



## takamaka (29 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi au juste un "conflit d'extensions"?


Pour en savoir plus et "comment les résoudre", une petite page web...

Mais bon c'est juste pour la forme car bientôt tu seras sous OSX ! Nom d'une pipe !  



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le passer en OS X  il faut que j'installe d'abord Panther avant Tiger?



Non tu n'est pas obligé d'installer Panther avant Tiger. Et comme on te le précise ici, ton iMac est compatible Tiger.



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> je fais comment pour ça? Ça se télécharge ou je dois acheter le cd?


Ben c'est mieux, fais un tour dans les petites annonces...



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> et aussi de combien de mémoire supplémentaire ai-je besoin?


Ben maintenant que tu nous a donné l'info de base (modéle et date), c'est déjà plus clair...

Tu peux aller jusqu'à 1Go !  

L'iMac possède 2 connecteurs DIMM acceptant des modules mémoire SDRAM PC 100 (barette 64, 128, 256, 512 Mo) (cf. image)

Bonnen nuit !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aller jusqu'à 1Go !
> 
> L'iMac possède 2 connecteurs DIMM acceptant des modules mémoire SDRAM PC 100 (barette 64, 128, 256, 512 Mo) (cf. image)
> 
> Bonnen nuit !



Toutefois, sur ce modèle, tu peux mettre aussi de la PC 133, peut être un peu moins difficile à trouver (et aussi un peu moins chère ?) par les temps qui courent.


----------



## takamaka (29 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, sur ce modèle, tu peux mettre aussi de la PC 133, peut être un peu moins difficile à trouver (et aussi un peu moins chère ?) par les temps qui courent.



Yes!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Non tu n'est pas obligé d'installer Panther avant Tiger. Et comme on te le précise ici, ton iMac est compatible Tiger.



Je n'ai utilisé que Tiger mais je te le recommande, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir profiter de Mail 2 et ses BAL intelligentes (le pied, ce truc ).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2006)

Bon, je crois que le mieux, pour la suite, ce serait que vous ouvriez un fil dans Mac OS X, parce qu'on s'éloigne un peu de l'univers "Classic", là, non ?


----------



## lalibellule003 (30 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Pour en savoir plus et "comment les résoudre", une petite page web...
> 
> Mais bon c'est juste pour la forme car bientôt tu seras sous OSX ! Nom d'une pipe !
> 
> ...



Merci Takamaka pour toutes ces réponses et les "liens"aussi!
Tu me dis d'augmenter la mémoire de mon iMac jusqu'à 1Go, ok, mais sur le "lien" où il y a les explications de Tiger ça dit 3Go.
Un jour on m'a dit aussi que de booster mon iMac et de le passer en OSX ça allait le faire ramer encore plus et qu'il ne durerait pas plus d'une année et ensuite ...à la poubelle! C'est vrai c't'histoire?
Sinon j'ai vu que le prix du cd (qu'Apple peut envoyer) n'est pas cher, mais c'est juste des MàJ? Car pour acheter Tiger c'est bcp plus cher!!!alors je vais me renseigner pour le prix des barettes mémoires et voir au total à combien ça me reviendrait.
Après c'est facile à installer? Il faudra que je refasse une MàJ? ou que je me laisse simplement guider par le cd?Est ce que toutes mes données seront perdues? (Mes logiciels actuels?Ma musique dans iTune? Mes données perso...photos...mails..etc etc?)
Encore tout pleins de questions que je me pose tu vois!....
 
Bonne nuit!:sleep:


----------



## takamaka (30 Mars 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Takamaka pour toutes ces réponses et les "liens"aussi!


 


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Tu me dis d'augmenter la mémoire de mon iMac jusqu'à 1Go


Augmenter oui ! Et comme on te le dit plus haut, les modules DIMM SDRAM PC133 font aussi l'affaire


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> mais sur le "lien" où il y a les explications de Tiger ça dit 3Go.


Non, il s'agit de l'espace disque nécessaire pour faire l'installation, je cite :

"3 Go d'espace disque disponible (4 Go si vous installez les outils de développement)"..."

 


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Un jour on m'a dit aussi que de booster mon iMac et de le passer en OSX ça allait le faire ramer encore plus et qu'il ne durerait pas plus d'une année


Encore un mythe !

   


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> et ensuite ...à la poubelle! C'est vrai c't'histoire?


Avec OS X, et quelques méga-octets supplémentaires de mémoire, tu va lui offrir une cure de jouvence à ton iMac !  :style: 


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai vu que le prix du cd (qu'Apple peut envoyer) n'est pas cher, mais c'est juste des MàJ?


Non, il s'agit bien de la version intégrale de OSX mais elle est destinée à ceux qui - comme toi - ne disposent pas d'un lecteur de DVD interne.


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Car pour acheter Tiger c'est bcp plus cher!!!


Ben oui...


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Après c'est facile à installer?


Oui 


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra que je refasse une MàJ? ou que je me laisse simplement guider par le cd?


Tu te laisses guider mais avant de te lancer, tu sais où trouver de l'info, non ?  


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que toutes mes données seront perdues? (Mes logiciels actuels?Ma musique dans iTune? Mes données perso...photos...mails..etc etc?)


Sauvegarde de toutes données obligatoires, fais les choses dans l'ordre et ton expérience OSX sera excellente !


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit!:sleep:


Bonne journée ! :love:


----------



## lalibellule003 (1 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Augmenter oui ! Et comme on te le dit plus haut, les modules DIMM SDRAM PC133 font aussi l'affaire
> 
> Non, il s'agit de l'espace disque nécessaire pour faire l'installation, je cite :
> 
> ...




 
Encore merci pour tes réponses 
Heu.....comment je peux savoir si j'ai 3Go d'espace disque disponible?
Bon, là j'ai pas le temps et la tête pour penser à tout ça ....désolée. 
Bon weekend.
@+


----------



## Bernard53 (2 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> ...Heu.....comment je peux savoir si j'ai 3Go d'espace disque disponible?...


Depuis le bureau, un clic sur l'icône du volume pour le sélectionner, et un beau Commande-I pour lire les informations et le tour est joué.

Salutations.


----------



## ficelle (2 Avril 2006)

pour en revenir au sujet de depart, il me semble bien que outlook stockait les mails à l'interieur du dossier de l'application, dans un dossier "utilisateur de outlook express".
du coup il fallait penser à deplacer ce dossier dans celui de la nouvelle version avant de le jeter...
ce n'est que plus tard que microsoft a découvert le dossier documents


----------



## lalibellule003 (3 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir au sujet de depart, il me semble bien que outlook stockait les mails à l'interieur du dossier de l'application, dans un dossier "utilisateur de outlook express".
> du coup il fallait penser à deplacer ce dossier dans celui de la nouvelle version avant de le jeter...
> ce n'est que plus tard que microsoft a découvert le dossier documents




Merci Ficelle,
Je n'ai pas jeté mon dossier où sont stockées mes données perdues, et il m'est impossible de les importer. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, cela n'a pourtant pas l'air compliqué....J'ai déplacé ce dossier qui est bien dans "Utilisateurs outlook express" de l'ancienne version la 5.02 à celle de maintenant la 5.06 (qu'est ce que j'ai pas fait ce jour là!!!ah la la!) 
Ben voilà, je vais finir par oublier que j'ai perdu ma liste de contacts et des mails que je sauvegardais, tant pis, c'est comme ça et c'est pas grave.


----------



## lalibellule003 (3 Avril 2006)

Bernard53 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le bureau, un clic sur l'icône du volume pour le sélectionner, et un beau Commande-I pour lire les informations et le tour est joué.
> 
> Salutations.



Merci Bernard53 mais c'est quoi au juste "l'icone du volume"? cv'est "Macintosh HD"?
Si c'est ça j'ai un peu moins de 3Go.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bernard53 mais c'est quoi au juste "l'icone du volume"? cv'est "Macintosh HD"?
> Si c'est ça j'ai un peu moins de 3Go.



C'est bien ça.


----------



## takamaka (3 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bernard53 mais c'est quoi au juste "l'icone du volume"? cv'est "Macintosh HD"?
> Si c'est ça j'ai un peu moins de 3Go.



Et bien tu es condamnée à faire un peu de nettoyage pour installer Tiger... A moins de posséder un disque dur externe...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu es condamnée à faire un peu de nettoyage pour installer Tiger... A moins de posséder un disque dur externe...



A condition que son Mac ait des ports Firewire.


----------



## takamaka (3 Avril 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> A condition que son Mac ait des ports Firewire.



:mouais: 

Depuis le post #20, ce n'est plus une condition...

iMac *DV*


----------



## Bernard53 (3 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Bernard53 mais c'est quoi au juste "l'icone du volume"? cv'est "Macintosh HD"?
> Si c'est ça j'ai un peu moins de 3Go.


Oui, comme vous l'a confirmé iDuck, c'est bien ça.  

Simplement j'ai employé le terme volume, qui est le terme exact, car il peut y avoir plusieurs volumes (partitions) sur un disque.

Salutations.


----------



## lalibellule003 (3 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Et bien tu es condamnée à faire un peu de nettoyage pour installer Tiger... A moins de posséder un disque dur externe...




 
non je n'ai pas de disque dur externe. Bon c pas important important; dis moi, là si je rajoute un peu de mémoire il va aller un petit peu plus vite tu crois?
Pour Tiger, je vais attendre, j'aimerai trouver une solution pour acheter un powerbook, et puis y'a rien qui urge, je crois que c'est surtout un caprice... c'est vrai j'adorerai avoir un portable, mais bon....
Merci en tout cas!


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

>


 



			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> non je n'ai pas de disque dur externe. Bon c pas important important;


Ben ca dépend de l'utilisation que tu as de ton mac, et puis une sauvegarde sur un DD externe lorsque l'on a pas de graveur interne... c'est pas un mauvais plan...


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, là si je rajoute un peu de mémoire il va aller un petit peu plus vite tu crois?


Moi je dis OUI. Mais c'est plus flagrant sous OSX


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai trouver une solution pour acheter un powerbook


Si tu es étudiante, y'a toujours le plan MIPE, je crois... sinon y'a l'Apple Store Education. Voire mieux !  


			
				lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> et puis y'a rien qui urge, je crois que c'est surtout un caprice...


Ben c'est le type de caprice qu'on accepte facilement ici bas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, là si je rajoute un peu de mémoire il va aller un petit peu plus vite tu crois?



Pour compléter la réponse de takamaka, tout à fait pertinente, je préciserais que, sous OS 9.x (ou plus ancien), pour bénéficier des bienfaits de ton ajout de Ram au maximum, tu devra penser à réviser l'allocation mémoire application par application (pas forcément toutes, celles qui ont le plus besoin d'accélérer), et aussi, si possible réduire la quantité de mémoire virtuelle (je préconise de ne pas ajouter plus de la moitié de la quantité de Ram présente, par exemple, avec 128 Mo de Ram, tu fixes la mémoire virtuelle à 192 Mo maxi, et non pas à 256 comme certains le préconisent. Si tu peux limiter encore plus en pourcentage, c'est mieux, moins il y en a, plus le Mac est réactif).


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour compléter la réponse de takamaka, tout à fait pertinente, je préciserais que, sous OS 9.x (ou plus ancien), pour bénéficier des bienfaits de ton ajout de Ram au maximum, tu devra penser à réviser l'allocation mémoire application par application (pas forcément toutes, celles qui ont le plus besoin d'accélérer), et aussi, si possible réduire la quantité de mémoire virtuelle (je préconise de ne pas ajouter plus de la moitié de la quantité de Ram présente, par exemple, avec 128 Mo de Ram, tu fixes la mémoire virtuelle à 192 Mo maxi, et non pas à 256 comme certains le préconisent. Si tu peux limiter encore plus en pourcentage, c'est mieux, moins il y en a, plus le Mac est réactif).



Ok ,merci
 
je vais voir déjà si je peux réduire la mémoire virtuelle.....je ne savais pas qu'elle devait être "basse".
à+


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Ouh là ! Ne nous emballons pas ! J'ai dit que moins il y en avait, plus le Mac était réactif, mais la mémoire virtuelle est un substitut au manque de mémoire réelle. Il ne faut la diminuer que dans des proportions permettant à tes logiciels de fonctionner, fais bien attention, car sous OS 9 et plus anciens, le côté "préemptif" du message d'erreur "Mémoire pleine" fait que souvent, redémarrer le Mac est la seule solution pour en sortir. Celà dit, moins il y en a, mieux c'est, et en tout état de cause, ne dépasser de 50% la taille de la mémoire réelle que lorsqu'on ne peut pas faire autrement.


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là ! Ne nous emballons pas ! J'ai dit que moins il y en avait, plus le Mac était réactif, mais la mémoire virtuelle est un substitut au manque de mémoire réelle. Il ne faut la diminuer que dans des proportions permettant à tes logiciels de fonctionner, fais bien attention, car sous OS 9 et plus anciens, le côté "préemptif" du message d'erreur "Mémoire pleine" fait que souvent, redémarrer le Mac est la seule solution pour en sortir. Celà dit, moins il y en a, mieux c'est, et en tout état de cause, ne dépasser de 50% la taille de la mémoire réelle que lorsqu'on ne peut pas faire autrement.




Voilà, je n'y comprends rien voici ce que ça m'indique: 
Mémoire cache: par défaut/ taille actuelle: 8160Ko
Mémoire virtuelle: activée/disponible sur disque: 2419Mo/Mémoire intégrée 320 et aussi inscrit en dessous 340Mo.
Disque virtuel: désactivé.
Puis en dessous, une case" valeurs par défaut".
Voilà, je laisse comme ça ou je change?
À +, merci


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non, je ne suis plus étudiante depuis longtemps..oups!
> 
> Merci quand même pour les "liens" ; je suis allée voir...pour voir...mais bon...tant pis...!
> Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je n'y comprends rien voici ce que ça m'indique:
> Mémoire cache: par défaut/ taille actuelle: 8160Ko
> Mémoire virtuelle: activée/disponible sur disque: 2419Mo/Mémoire intégrée 320 et aussi inscrit en dessous 340Mo.
> Disque virtuel: désactivé.
> ...



Non, laisse, c'est bien, comme ça, à la rigueur, remplace 340 par 321, mais ça ne changera pas grand chose, 320 Mo de Ram sous OS 9, c'est très confortable.


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, laisse, c'est bien, comme ça, à la rigueur, remplace 340 par 321, mais ça ne changera pas grand chose, 320 Mo de Ram sous OS 9, c'est très confortable.



1 mo de plus que la memoire integré permet de faire du mapping et de reduire considerablement la memoire necessaire au fonctionement de chaque application. c'est la meilleure chose à faire quand on a une machine avec plus de 128 mo...


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

lalibellule003 a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non, je ne suis plus étudiante depuis longtemps..oups!



Ah zut, moi non plus !


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ah zut, moi non plus !



Bah.... c'est pas grave...ça a ces avantages aussi remarque!


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> 1 mo de plus que la memoire integré permet de faire du mapping et de reduire considerablement la memoire necessaire au fonctionement de chaque application. c'est la meilleure chose à faire quand on a une machine avec plus de 128 mo...



Heu...
 traduction s'il te plaît...alors je fais quoi au juste? Je change 340 en 321?
Ouh la la...je suis de plus en plus paumée là! Désolée...


----------



## takamaka (4 Avril 2006)

Je vais te répondre OUI mais ca devient aussi très technique pour moi&#8230;


----------



## lalibellule003 (4 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je vais te répondre OUI mais ca devient aussi très technique pour moi




Ok, je l'ai fait. Je verrai bien si ça change quelque chose ou pas...!


----------



## lalibellule003 (5 Avril 2006)

Takamaka,
Est ce que tu sais ce que ça veut dire lorsqu'une fenêtre s'ouvre et affiche: "Progression de l'indexation, et "Mise à Jour de l'index de Macintosh HD" et en dessous: Temps restant...xminutes."?
Ça me fait ça quasi tout les soirs, c'est bizarre....:mouais: 
Bon,ben bonne nuit:sleep:


----------



## takamaka (5 Avril 2006)

Ben c'est l'indexation des fichiers présents sur ton disque dur. Apparement, il est en mode automatique chez toi...
C'est une opération plus ou moins longue ; elle est fonction de la taille de ton disque et du nombre de fichiers présents.

Y'a de bons dossiers sur Gete.net et en particulier celui sur Sherlock 2


----------



## lalibellule003 (6 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est l'indexation des fichiers présents sur ton disque dur. Apparement, il est en mode automatique chez toi...
> C'est une opération plus ou moins longue ; elle est fonction de la taille de ton disque et du nombre de fichiers présents.
> 
> Y'a de bons dossiers sur Gete.net et en particulier celui sur Sherlock 2




  Coucou, et Merci  Tu es une véritable source d'info à toi tout seul !


----------



## gila (15 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai remplacé mon ancien 
IMac Power - MacOs 9.2.2   192 Mo 
.  Outlook Express 5.06 (impossible à sauvegarder données  / Simple Texte ne les ouvre pas - trop lourdes)
.  Navigateur : Internet Explorer  (ne fonctionne plus très bien)
.  Imprimante : Brother Laser  HL 2030
.  ZIP 250 MO
par  le nouveau Mac Book Pro  Intel 15/1.83/1X512/80/128VRAM/SD  sous Tiger 
J'ai transferé la totalité de mon système Classique Mac Os 9.2 à l'aide  d'un câble fire-wire. 

Suis perdu, car bien que le système Classic  apparaît sur le Mac Pro, il ne s'ouvre pas. J'ai besoin d'utiliser mes fichiers et applications anciennes!
Aussi, je ne sais pas comment transférer ni les données (adresses) Outlook, ni  celles d'Internet Explorer.

Le livre "Mac OS X Tiger pour les nuls " que j'ai consulté  datant en fait de 2004, j'ai l'impression  que l'on ne peut l'utiliser pour le p^rocesseur Intel (???).

Comme en raison de mon grand  âge, je ne suis pas du tout douée , j'ai besoin d'aide compréhensible pour moi .  Puis j'espérer ??  Merci par avance.
:rose: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2006)

La réponse à ta question est simple : Classic ne fonctionne pas sur les Mac Intel, uniquement sur les PowerMac (à base de processeur PowerPC IBM ou Motorola). Tu ne peux donc pas faire fonctionner Classic sur un MacBook Pro.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2006)

gila a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai remplacé mon ancien
> IMac Power - MacOs 9.2.2   192 Mo
> ...



Les fichiers c'est pas vraiment un problème dans la mesure où tu as sur ton nouveau Mac des applications (en version OS X) capable de les ouvrir.
Pour les favoris d'IE (ou autre navigateur), dossiers de mails et adresses du logiciel de messagerie (moi, j'utilisais Entourage masi ça doit fonctionner pareil) voilà comment j'ai fait lorsque j'ai changé de Mac et suis passé d'OS 9 à OS X.
Favoris Internet : j'ai exporté mes favoris de mon navigateur sous OS 9 et j'ai obtenu un fichier html, que j'ai transféré sur mon nouveau Mac. Ensuite j'ai importé ces favoris dans Safari (en utilisant le fichier en question).
Adresses et dossiers de mails : j'ai fait un simple glisser-déposer sur le bureau des adresses et des dossiers de mails. J'ai obtenu des fichiers .vcf (pour les adresses) et des archives .mbox (pour les dossiers de mails). Puis j'ai transféré tout ça sur mon nouveau Mac. Enfin, j'ai importé les fichiers .vcf dans Carnet d'Adresse et les archives .mbox dans Mail.


----------

